# medical cover



## petersl (May 4, 2014)

hi,

we are moving from Australia to Auckland in June which I am really looking forward to.I am wondering if there are reciprocal medical rights between Australia and New Zealand? 

Thanks,


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

petersl said:


> hi,
> 
> we are moving from Australia to Auckland in June which I am really looking forward to.I am wondering if there are reciprocal medical rights between Australia and New Zealand?
> 
> Thanks,


What is your current visa status in Australia?


----------



## petersl (May 4, 2014)

we are Australian citizens.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

petersl said:


> hi, we are moving from Australia to Auckland in June which I am really looking forward to.I am wondering if there are reciprocal medical rights between Australia and New Zealand? Thanks,


http://www.health.govt.nz/new-zeala...-health-services/reciprocal-health-agreements

Australians visiting New Zealand

A citizen or permanent resident of Australia, including the territories of Coco (Keeling) Islands and Christmas Island, is covered by the New Zealand/Australia Reciprocal Health Agreement if they:

are on a temporary visit (up to two years long) to New Zealand AND
in the opinion of the provider of medical treatment, need immediately necessary medical treatment while in New Zealand.
They:

will get the same treatment as an eligible person gets
IF that treatment is clinically necessary for the diagnosis, alleviation or care of the condition requiring attention
including pharmaceutical benefits, hospital services, and maternity services.
Australian visitors to New Zealand are not entitled to publicly funded emergency transport by ambulance. This includes both non-injury and emergency transport. Similarly, New Zealand visitors to Australia are not entitled to publicly funded emergency transport by ambulance.

They:

may not enrol with a Primary Health Organisation (PHO)
are not entitled to free or subsidised care by a primary health provider (general practitioner), except for pharmaceutical benefits
may register with a GP, and should be allocated a NHI number if they do not already have one.

An Australian citizen or permanent resident who has been in New Zealand for a period of two years or more, or can demonstrate reasonable intention to remain in New Zealand for two years or more, is eligible for all publicly funded services, and can enrol with a PHO and get the same health subsidies as a fully eligible person.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## petersl (May 4, 2014)

this is great information! thankyou very much, Liz


----------



## Rosieprimrose (May 9, 2014)

Moved from NZ to Australia and about to move back to NZ soon. I work for a private health fund in Australia, some additional information may be helpful. If you have private cover in Australia and want to continue with private cover in NZ, check with your fund before you move or close it down. SOME funds have reciprocal agreements with each other and your time with an Australian fund may be transferred to a NZ fund. This saves hassle, money and stand down times. NZ private healthcare covers for slightly different things due to no Medicare in NZ.


----------

